# U.S Clubs



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I lost my old computer due to weather issues (AKA: house flooding) and I dont have any of my ond links,etc.
I was wonder, what US mouse clubs are still around. Can you please put the links as well.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Windy!
We started a new club and forum, http://themouseconnection.forumotion.com, we are having our first show at Rodentfest!  We would love to see you at the forum!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Great, I'm going to go join now


----------

